# Necesitaría que me recomienden sustituto para 4017.



## Pelelalo (Ene 18, 2011)

Como les indico estoy haciendo el controlador de un PaP mediante un 555, un contador 4017 y un uln2803. El tema es que no dispongo de 4017, que por lo que veo va activando salida a salida, esto es S1=1, luego S2=1, luego S3=1, etc. Tengo posibilidad de coger el 4040 y el 4060, pero por lo que creo son contadores binarios y no podría usarlo para el control del PaP. Estoy en lo cierto?

Por otro lado he visto que el 555 suele llevar en el pin5 de voltaje de control, un condensador de 10nF. Es posible usar 15nF?

Gracias de nuevo por toda la ayuda que me brindan.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 18, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> . . . Tengo posibilidad de coger el 4040 y el 4060, pero por lo que creo son contadores binarios y no podría usarlo para el control del PaP. Estoy en lo cierto? . . .



El 4017 es un _*contador con las salidas decodificadas*_ y es muy diferente al 4040/60 que son solamente contadores.



Pelelalo dijo:


> . . . Por otro lado he visto que el 555 suele llevar en el pin5 de voltaje de  control, un condensador de 10nF. Es posible usar 15nF? . . .



El minimo valor recomendado por el fabricante es 10nF, puede utilizar un codensador igual o mayor de 10nF.


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 18, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> El 4017 es un contador con las salidas decodificadas y es muy diferente al 4040/60 que son solamente contadores.



Eso me parecia. Alguna posible sustitución con esta serie de integrados:

http://www.electan.com/catalog/circuito-integrado-general-c-80_88.html



Mandrake dijo:


> El minimo valor recomendado por el fabricante es 10nF, puede utilizar un codensador igual o mayor de 10nF.



Entiendo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola.

El cd4017 y el cd4022 son similares, el cd4017 es de 10 salidas, el cd4022 es de 8 salidas.

También puedes usar dos circuitos integrado que pueden hacer lo mismo que el cd4017 (cd4028 + cd4029 ó cd4028 + cd4518).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 19, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El cd4017 y el cd4022 son similares, el cd4017 es de 10 salidas, el cd4022 es de 8 salidas.
> 
> ...



El 4022 no lo tienen, pero las otras dos combinaciones SI. Gracias compañero.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola.

Mira algo como esto.



Los terminales de la alimentación de los CI no se muestran en el dibujo

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Allí dejo la simulación en el Livewire.


----------



## tass8008 (Dic 21, 2011)

Hola amigos, comienzo diciendo que soy nuevo por acá y como todos los que estamos soy un gran amante a la electrónica, me gusta construir cosas, experimentar, etc. Para hacerme entender comienzo por decir lo que quiero hacer y mi problema, todo muy breve:
1- Quiero construir un pequeño auto para que mi hijo juegue, este debe usar una batería pequeña 12V y 7AH; voy a utilizar un motor sin escobillas con un enrollado en delta controlado por un puente trifásico.
2- La lógica de control es con un contador Johnson (4017), esto lo tengo bien definido pero el problema es que no tengo una 4017 y mis posibilidades de conseguirlo así como un sustituto son MUY bajas, de ahí que tengo que “ajustarme” con lo que tengo, un FF 74HCT74 y una compuerta AND 4081 es lo que tengo y algo más…, la idea es crear un contador en anillo que con compuertas OR a la salida ir proporcionado la lógica de control para controlar el motor el problema es el contador del que le hablo.
Problema:
El circuito que adjunto el cual esta simulado y solo simulado (no se ha materializado) en Proteus presenta un problema cuando salta de la AND U5:A a la U4:B el período es mayor que entre todas las demás, no se si me hago entender o sea tarda más de ir de la “3” a la “4” que entre todas las demás combinaciones.
Quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme con esto, no se engañen como hablo, soy solo un aficionado-amante a la electrónica pero mis conocimientos son algo limitados, no obstante no duden en transmitir sus ideas si tengo problemas con algo los estudio, pues, asi es como se aprende no? 
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 21, 2011)

Veo dificil (pero no imposible) hacer un controlador trifasico con un 74hc74, a que otros circuitos tienes acceso???


----------



## tass8008 (Dic 21, 2011)

Hola Chico3001, gracias por responder tan pronto, tengo otros circuitos pero a "ojo" no me pareció que ninguno se correspondiera con lo que necesito, tendría que hacer un repaso por todas las placas de mi "museo" e ir mirando en las hojas de datos para hallar algo, la cosa es que quiero construirlo con CI y no ponerme a inventar con otras cosas, tampoco tengo un mísero PIC que poder programar para hacer la lógica que controle el motor eso sería un maravilla por aquí no puedo conseguir nada y las cosas salen del desguace; el circuito que mostraba arriba funciona mal (al menos en la simulación) tengo que llevarlo a la vida real para ver como anda todo, para controlar este puente trifásico que adjunto así como la lógica todo debe andar como una "seda" no con saltos como el que se me da de la 3 a la 4. Voy a adjuntar el Variador de velocidad para motores trifásicos asincrónicos que encontré buscando por ahí, ahora no recuerdo donde.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 21, 2011)

Hola tass8008

Probablemente el circuito que requieres viene en las hojas de datos del 4017 que te adjunto.
Como podrás ver, en la pagina 3, está hecho con compuertas NOT, AND, NOR, Buffer’s y Flip-Flop’s tipo D con Cd(Clear Direct).
Ojalá tengas todos esos componentes que te menciono.

Para indagar que tipo de componente tienes conociendo su número de identificación puedes hacerlo en este enlace:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/
En este mismo enlace puedes indagar por descripción: Johnson Counter
Podría ser probable que entre los que tienes encuentres uno que sirva a tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tass8008 (Dic 21, 2011)

Hola MrCarlos, muchas gracias por su respuesta, he estado mirando el circuito de la hoja de datos que me adjunta y es MUY interesante su construcción, acerca de los componentes no creo tener problemas, tengo algunas compuertas por ahí que creo me pueden servir; esta es una solución, sé que esto no hace mas que complicar el circuito, lo ideal es una 4017 o un componente similar o como decía antes un PIC pero a veces uno debe comerse el hueso antes que la carne para aprender…; voy a ir trabajando esta línea como mi versión 1, posteriormente para una versión superior buscaré avituallamiento con tiempo;  muchas gracias nuevamente, valoro muy buena su respuesta y su esfuerzo, ya le comentaré mas adelante como me fue todo!


----------



## maytron (Dic 21, 2011)

Hola:
Como es un motor trifásico, necesitas 3 salidas del control, obvio, por lo tanto sólo necesitas 2 flip flops, porque 2 al cuadrado es 4, o sea que puedes contar desde cero hasta 3.
A la salida de los contadores debes conectar un decodificador. Los decodificadores están constituidos por compuertas AND y OR por lo tanto con éstas puedes hacer cualquier cosa.
Hazte una tabla con los números que forma el contador como entrada y lo que deseas para ese número en las salidas y de ahí obtienes la función del decodificador que necesitas.
Avísame si necesitas más ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## tass8008 (Dic 22, 2011)

Hola maytron gracias por su ayuda, de verdad no se me había ocurrido lo del decodificador, voy a ir trabajando con el datasheet MrCarlos y en el decodificador a ver que sale, mientras tanto estoy trabajando con la tabla de entradas y salidas con lo que deseo, es un buen punto ya que estaba trabajando hasta el momento "al aire" jaja! Gracias maytron por su cooperación, es probable que pronto acuda a ustedes nuevamente, mientras tanto estoy con las manos en la obra!


----------



## Ale_23 (Oct 12, 2021)

Queria hacer un circuito de Luces Estroboscopicas (Que es el de la primera imagen) para un proyecto escolar, el problema es que este utiliza un contador 4017 y en la tienda local no hay, tienen contadores de "74LS..." (Son los de la segunda imagen) ¿Hay alguna alternativa o posible sustituto para el contador 4017?  Circuito Luces de Automóvil Policía (Estroboscópicas) - Electrónica Unicrom Este es el link del circuito que planeo realizar para que me recomienden algo que pueda hacer un trabajo igual o similar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 12, 2021)

Se puede hacer algo parecido con un  contador binario y un decodificador 1-a-16....pero tenes que desarrollarlo vos, que para eso estás estudiando.


----------



## Ale_23 (Oct 12, 2021)

Veré que hago, no estudio electrónica y agarre este foro como ultima opción, supongo que gracias... ¿Algún consejo?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 12, 2021)

Hola, añadiendo a lo que comentó el Dr., lo que más se aprox. al contador decade 4017, es el 74LS154 pero atención! éste sólo es un demultiplexor, por lo tanto debe añadirse un contador para direccionarlo.
Y la sig. diferencia es que el 74LS154 tiene las salidas invertidas, repecto al 4017.
Te recomiendo que bajes su hoja de datos, y comiences a identificar los pines.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 13, 2021)

Es muy raro que trabajen solo la lineal TTL de lógicas y no la CMOS, es como calzarse con "un solo zapato"...fíjate si no figura como CD4017.

Se puede implementar/sustituir pero por un esquema que involucra mas de un IC y no de forma tan sencilla como es el echo de incluirlo en el esquema y ya.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Es muy raro que trabajen solo la lineal TTL de lógicas y no la CMOS, es como calzarse con "un solo zapato"...*fíjate si no figura como CD4017. *. . . . . .



Otra denominación del mismo era *MC4017 o MMC4017*


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 13, 2021)

Yo añadiría que de ir con TTL, no se debe olvidar que son de 5V (6 máximo creo), por lo que no se debe olvidar el regulador de por medio si se lo alimentará con una batería de 9V.

Por lo que veo, el circuito lo que hace es parpadear 3 veces los LED amarillos y luego 3 veces los rojos repitiendo el proceso de nuevo.

Yo usaría el bit 2 de un contador binario para habilitar a uno de los transistores y deshabilitar al otro dependiendo del estado. Ambos transistores estarían  comandados por el 555.
No es 3 y 3 los destellos sino 4 y 4, pero no creo que eso sea problema. (Ojo que no esta probado y puede que haya errores pero esa es la idea. También puede que haya mejores formas de hacerlo).


(El 555, ademas de los transistores también da los pulsos al contador binario, que en este caso esta representado solamente por sus salidas D0, D1, D2, etc.. de todas formas los circuitos CMOS se deberían encontrar hasta en la verdulería/frutería de la esquina).


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 14, 2021)

Hola.

Mira esto reemplaza el 4017.




Como  puedes ver no es una idea usar TTL para reemplazar el 4017.

Chao.
elaficionado .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 14, 2021)

elaficionado dijo:


> Mira, esto reemplaza al 4017


Sin olvidar que por ser TTL, funciona con 5V y consume más corriente. 





__





						Necesitaría que me recomienden sustituto para 4017.
					

Como les indico estoy haciendo el controlador de un PaP mediante un 555, un contador 4017 y un uln2803. El tema es que no dispongo de 4017, que por lo que veo va activando salida a salida, esto es S1=1, luego S2=1, luego S3=1, etc. Tengo posibilidad de coger el 4040 y el 4060, pero por lo que...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Sin olvidar que por ser TTL, funciona con 5V y consume más corriente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Temas unificados


----------

